# Natural alternative to gatorade?



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm just wondering about this. I'd love to have an alternative for it, I did see where you could mix fruit juice with salt and get the equivalent. But, fruit juice makes heartburn worse in our house... I wonder if it would still work to dilute the juice with water?


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

juice (water) kefir grains make a very delicious drink, much less sweet, feels very healthy, and is good for digestion. I bought some on ebay.


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is a link to a sport drink recipe with honey.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's a recipe given to me by my mw called 'Laborade'. I love it when I'm dehydrated:

Honey (up to 1/2 cup)
1/3 cup lemon juice
1/2 tblsp salt
1/4 tblsp baking soda
2 crushed calcium tablets
1 qt water

You can adjust for taste. (Conveniently mine always end up tasting like a weak margarita!)


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm sure you could easily make something similar (like the Labor Aid above), but our co-op sells Recharge which is similar to Gatorade. I just picked up two bottles for labor.

I also picked up some EmergenC packets at Whole Foods. They had the regular ones but also have a sports drink type of mix as well now. I hadn't seen that before.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Recharge is fine.

Personally, I like the Smartwater. It's water with electrolytes, nothing else.

Aven


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

We like Recharge at our house. The ingredients are water, several different fruit juices, and sea salt. Doesn't have all the added sugar and other stuff Gatorade does.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolamomma* 
Here's a recipe given to me by my mw called 'Laborade'. I love it when I'm dehydrated:

Honey (up to 1/2 cup)
1/3 cup lemon juice
1/2 tblsp salt
1/4 tblsp baking soda
2 crushed calcium tablets
1 qt water

You can adjust for taste. (Conveniently mine always end up tasting like a weak margarita!)

Granolamomma - when you make this, do you crush up a couple of tums? Regular calcium pills are pretty hard... It sounds good though. I like margaritas.


----------

